# Canada



## chase870 (Jul 31, 2017)

You must be hardcore and have your own money not for the weak or timid


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Aug 1, 2017)

Is this an open spot? What are the dates? Any pictures from previous trips? Field or water hunting?


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 1, 2017)

33 days....


----------



## chase870 (Aug 4, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Is this an open spot? What are the dates? Any pictures from previous trips? Field or water hunting?



Anytime after the first of october field and water. search this form for my post from chase870.


----------



## Water Swat (Aug 20, 2017)

13 days


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 29, 2017)

Lets see a report


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a Manitoba report..we smashed them but I am having prob getting pics to load...guess I have to resize all of them...shoot straight everyone


----------

